# feeding fry angels Help



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Right now I have about 30 wigglers still hanging on to the hatching tube, do I wait until they are free swimming then feed them micro worms and or baby brine shrimp? All I see is 2 eyes and a little tail with a bulge between.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Usually 7 days after they hatch. they use up their egg sac ... once that is gone and they are free swimming is when you start feeding live bbs (or at least that is what I feed - not sure about microworms though).


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i used to crush flakes and feed them that.. i didnt have any bbs


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

wait until they are free swimming before you feed them 
small livefoods are best but not completely necessary finely crushed flake or pellet works (i use a small mortar and pestle for crushing my fry feed) or hard boiled egg yolk but yolk is kinda messy


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Thankyou*

Hey everyone who replied thank you for your input. cheers Laurie


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Laurie:

After my fry started swimming I fed them "Hikari First Bites". I must say, I had a very good parents angelfish before. They looked after the fry for 2 weeks.

The "Hikari First Bites" works for me. For one of the batch, I hatched some brine shrimps and the survival rate was even higher. Almost 30% survived.


My current pair of Koi angelfish is not that good of being parents. They ate all the fry before they could swim. 

I don't want to separate the fry because I don't have another tank for it. I just let nature handle things now.

Wayne.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I have always found that lots of Java moss helps fry tremendously by supplying a 24 hour snack bar of infusoria in addition to feedings.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> I have always found that lots of Java moss helps fry tremendously by supplying a 24 hour snack bar of infusoria in addition to feedings.


leaf litter is good for infusoria too


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I use "Hikari First Bites" too for my kribs and also Cyclop-Eeze. Now that they are about 4 weeks, I add some freeze dried blackworms, flakes and pellets into a really cheap coffee grinder I picked up for less than $5. They LOVE it and I haven't lost one 
Good luck!


----------

